# Wheel size setting in app



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

There's a section in the app
for my shimano steps 8000 which can alter the "speed" by + or - 5%

l assume this is to compensate for tyre sizes, it's currently set at zero, but which way do l adjust it to make the maximum motor assist speed 5% higher?

Obviously l mean speed along the ground
as the display will always show 15.5mph as the maximum assist speed. (U.K. bike)

On my old Bosch ebike adjusting this made it a bit faster, but l can't remember which way to adjust it.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Anybody help me out here?


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Never mind, don't need it now as l used an app to change the wheel circumference. lt's got 2.8" tyres and was set at 2350mm
l measured it at 2260mm round the centre of the tyre tread, so have reset it to that.
lt's made the bike's odometer almost identical to what Strava thinks l have done.
Before, the bike was out by around 6%


----------



## noel301178 (15 d ago)

lotusdriver said:


> Never mind, don't need it now as l used an app to change the wheel circumference. lt's got 2.8" tyres and was set at 2350mm l measured it at 2260mm round the centre of the tyre tread, so have reset it to that. lt's made the bike's odometer almost identical to what Strava thinks l have done. Before, the bike was out by around 6%


 Which app did you use to do this as I'm having similar issue


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Stunlocker


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

yeah I had to do the same thing with my Levo. My bike said I rode 60 miles when it was more like 10. I was gaining close to 6 miles per mile I rode 

I think my Levo miles are all jacked up because of it. I have 140 miles on the bike but it's more like half.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, there's something seriously wrong there, it's more than an adjustment


----------

